# D313 en amplificador de linea 100V



## mack producciones (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola:

Este es mi primer post, siento no poder presentarme formalmente pero tengo una duda urgente.
Tengo unos componentes que están identificados de la siguiente manera:

D313
F6C1
En la esquina inferior izquierda lleva un circulito con un número
En la esquina superior derecha lleva un circulito con un número

Estos son transistores? si lo son, son los D313 standar o son distintos? Pertenecen a un amplificador de linea 100V y por eso dudo. Al comprobarlos con el tester no marcan nada en ninguna posición. La misma etapa lleva también los transistores grandes, los que van con disipador, reventados.

Otra pregunta: los números que van el los circulitos solo coinciden en 2 y en el tercero no, ¿que significan?

Y ya de paso, sin querer ser pesado: quien distribuye este componente? a las 2 empresas que suelo comprar componentes me han dicho que no lo tienen; ¿existe otro equivalente?

Muchas gracias de antemano por resolver mis dudas



Ups, aclarar que tienen forma clasica de transistor con sus tres patillas y el agujero arriba para atornillar. el cuerpo mide 10mm por 16mm.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2012)

¿ Ni una foto ni nada ?


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 30, 2012)

A ver si te sirve:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/90/492956_DS.pdf


----------



## mack producciones (Ago 30, 2012)

tengo foto pero resulta que es demasiado grande para subirla.


----------



## mack producciones (Ago 30, 2012)

saque otra foto de menos calidad pero sigue siendo demasiado grande


----------



## tiago (Ago 30, 2012)

Ajustalas con photoshop, en "Imagen /Tamaño de la imagen" le das las cotas precisas para subirla. Si aún te queda demasiado grande, ponle la calidad al 10.Si le das a "Niveles automaticos", te equilibrará la luz, y para definir, un toquecito a "Filtro / Enfocar " 

Saludos.


----------



## mack producciones (Sep 5, 2012)

Aqui teneis una foto. No encuentro a nadie que me venda este componente. cada uno da valores distintos por lo que o alguno o todos etán rotos. La verdad es que me urge saber donde comprarlos o alguno de las mismas características




20120830_002 por mac.condor, en Flickr



he encontrado en la web que la alternativa son estos:

h1061
tip 41

Es esto correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

*2SD313* NPN EPITAXIAL SILICON TRANSISTOR

TIP31A a C Casi igual

TIP41A a C Me gusta más 

H1061


----------

